# How Much!!!!!



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

I see the Auto-Sleeper Winchcombe has won first prize in the Caravan Club's annual Motor Caravan Design & Drive Competition.
It won Ist Prize in Class 5 for coachbuilts over £45000 as well as overall.
I see it is quoted as having an on-the-road-price of £68,895, yes thats a mouthwatering £68895!!
I look forward to reading glowing reports from delighted owners who have spent their lottery winnings on one of these vehicles.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see other thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-141158.html


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*How Much!!!*

My thread has nothing to do with the Caravan Club or any other organisations "motorhome of the year" type competition.
My point is I was staggared at the asking price for a British built coachbuilt Motorhome considering the past and present reliability issues this type of vehicle had developed a reputation for.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To quote someone famous (a few years ago)

"They CANNOT be serious !!!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

When looking around the odd show I now attend, I am staggered at the price of many of the motorhomes I look at. When I first got into MH about 8 years ago I don't recall ever seeing a van over 100k now nearly everyone I look around is weel over this. A Burstner 747 when the new model came out about 5 years ago was about 54k windscreen price the last time I looked about 2 years ago 70 odd.

Panel vans well over 50k, have I mist something. 

Yet because I tend to go to shows with a caravan ing friend I look at these and they don't seem to have increased in price any where near motorhomes. 

I understand materials have gone up and the euro gone down, but !!

Roy


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Demand dictates the price - They make 'em and price 'em and somebody buys 'em. They have the demand.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought that I had paid too much for ours 7 years ago £38k

For £69k I can buy a house that may not depreciate in value as soon as I have turned the wheels.

Around £12k of the price is to the VAT man.


DAve p


----------

